# 2000 S4 bottomed out pretty hard



## rusty4926 (Nov 16, 2007)

bottomed out pretty hard going over a hill and smashed my oil pan terribly, car was shut off immediately and hasnt been turn on since, replaced my oil pan, however this didnt not solve the leak, i can see a SMALL crack next to where the oil filter is screws on is this a cracked block or is it sometime somewhat fixable? Also lost coolant?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2000 S4 bottomed out pretty hard (rusty4926)*

There are actually two pans, upper and lower. Sounds like the lower was replaced but you see a crack in the upper pan. Need an engine brace or equiv to drop subframe to replace upper pan.
Where is coolant leaking from?
Upper oil pan is removed in this pic








Clean and prep to reseal upper pan










_Modified by GLS-S4 at 9:01 PM 9-11-2008_


----------

